# protein shakes



## legalracing (Jun 9, 2011)

I can't  eat to much meat , only chicken,  and I need to start taking in about 270g of protein. it is ok to have 5-6 protein shakes a day ? or it is bad for my kidneys? thanks


----------



## harrison (Jun 10, 2011)

legalracing said:


> I can't  eat to much meat , only chicken,  and I need to start taking in about 270g of protein. it is ok to have 5-6 protein shakes a day ? or it is bad for my kidneys? thanks



I don't find any health complications in the many shakes but it's always better to get protein from the solid food


----------



## niceman (Jun 11, 2011)

about  your kidneys, 270g of protein, no matter what the source (shakes, tuna, etc) will be the same, it all goes thru


----------



## wifi75 (Jun 15, 2011)

legalracing said:


> I can't  eat to much meat , only chicken,  and I need to start taking in about 270g of protein. it is ok to have 5-6 protein shakes a day ? or it is bad for my kidneys? thanks



No harm to your kidneys if you are a healthy individual!


----------



## marYez (Jun 17, 2011)

legalracing said:


> I can't  eat to much meat , only chicken,  and I need to start taking in about 270g of protein. it is ok to have 5-6 protein shakes a day ? or it is bad for my kidneys? thanks



why you eat only chicken? just curious...


----------



## legalracing (Jun 18, 2011)

marYez said:


> why you eat only chicken? just curious...




because of my religion...............


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 18, 2011)

No harm either way. I would have chicken 3 times daily and 3 shakes


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 18, 2011)

Just thought if it is due to your religion surely you can have fish. Beans too... they are excellent sources of protein. What about dairy... greek yoghurt, cottage cheese etc? Can you?


----------

